# Cheese & Almonds



## stonebriar (Dec 12, 2009)

During a cold smoke, would there be any problems attempting to smoke cheese and almonds together on seperate racks? Thanks.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 12, 2009)

I do not see any problem with that... I have never done almonds before though. I am not sure if they have a different temp you want to cook them at rather then then cheese.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't see any reason why not. You should be fine.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 12, 2009)

love smoked almonds.....i'd put the almond on top just incase of oil from the chz but there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent idea ChefRob! Ribs, Brats, and Whole Chickens smoking now. Will have to wait till things really cool down (80*) for the cheese and almonds. Thanks to everyone...


----------



## chefrob (Dec 12, 2009)

you can do the almonds around 150-200 deg and be just fine.


----------

